# Sarah Lawrence College's Filmmaking, Screenwriting & Media Arts Program



## Brian Emery (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you a current student at Sarah Lawrence College studying in the Filmmaking, Screenwriting & Media Arts Program?  Tell us what you think! 

If you're a prospective student, post your questions here!


----------



## Brian Emery (Nov 12, 2013)

Our website is here: http://www.slc.edu/undergraduate/clusters/filmmaking-screenwriting-media-arts/index.html

And our facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/slcfilmmaking


----------



## Gaia Liotta (Nov 12, 2013)

Brian Emery said:


> Our website is here: http://www.slc.edu/undergraduate/clusters/filmmaking-screenwriting-media-arts/index.html
> 
> And our facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/slcfilmmaking


----------



## Gaia Liotta (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi my name is Gaia Liotta and I am a student at the Sarah Lawrence College Filmmaking program. I am graduating this year and the program with a focus in producing in film. The program has really empowered me. The students are amazing and so are the faculty. A large percentage come from Columbia University as teachers and all of them are accomplished, award winning teachers. I took Screenwriting with Fred Styrpe and he changed the way I saw films. Writing a feature right now! His door is always open, he is a visionary , and always inspired! I want to be a producer and Heather Winters my professor gave the tools to make my dream happen. Right now her documentary : Two, The Story of Roman and Nero is getting Oscar buzz as a documentary! She supported me in making my senior thesis film, and now my documentary professor, Rico Speight is making it happen! Speight is so loving and he pushes you in critique. The equipment we have is great : Panisonic, CANON 60D, tripods/ monopod, etc with Black Magics in NY. The Film Networking Cooperative has really helped me to network inside and outside of class as well as the industry. In April we have a film festival- really high caliber of work! It's New York's unknown gem film department.


----------

